# Stump grinder?



## Ingersoll444

Has anyone used one of the stump grinder attachments, that are being made for the Gravely's? I saw one on ebay and it hooked to the 30" mower drive, and seemed to be a prettty good price. Anyone know if they work at all? Figure that is something I can REALY use, and the CFO may actuly open the valt to get one.


----------



## chrpmaster

Paul

I have not used one myself but I met a guy here named Eddie who has one and uses it regularly for himself and does jobs for others. He said it works well though it definitely vibrates the operator and works the tractor to its max. He offered to let me try it before I buy one but I haven't taken him up on it yet. He's a real nice guy and I have his contact info if you would like it.

Just cuprous which one you were looking at. I understand there are a couple guys making them. One south of Columbus Oh (Circleville maybe) and someone else who Eddie bought his from. I looked at the one from Ohio but couldn't afford it at the time but it looked like a nice unit. How much are they going for now?

Good Luck and keep us posted

Andy


----------



## bontai Joe

How'd I miss a Gravely stump grinder on ebay????????? I gotta go and check it out. Don't worry, I'm not bidding, just want to see.


----------



## Ingersoll444

This was a wile ago, but I have seen it pop up once in a wile.

I dont remember where it was made, but if I rememebr it was only like $2-300. Wile not cheap, and I would need a right had drive 30" mower also,[all mine are left hand turn] when you price out the cost to rent one, and seeing I have a TON of small stumps [Clearing woods, most trees olny about 15-20years old. 1-3" max] seems like it would be a nice addition to my fleet.


----------



## Ingersoll444

Well I have been doing some digging agean on this. This is a picture of one style...

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=81219>

Not my tractor, just a picture the guy sent me


----------



## bontai Joe

Any idea what kind of HP required to run one?


----------



## Ingersoll444

They say any of the old L's will run it. Probably would not try it on my old 5hp, but my 6.6 should be fine. Looking nice, I just might pull the trigger on one.


----------



## slipshod

*spoiled*

Over the years I have used several different stump grinders. What I find is the more horses the better. The portable self contained ones work well but get hard to move once you have made a hole when grinding larger stumps. The tow behinds are limited as to where they can go. Three point hitch models like the Shaver I bought takes care of both those problems. Having a pto with a lot of horse power sure makes them work better. The Gravely one I see in this post would be nice for homeowner work where time was not a factor. I do believe it would be a very time consuming operation to remove a stump of any size with one of them. Also think it would work your smaller tractors hard.


----------



## Chris

I just paid someone to do my stumps...about $20/ea and there were large ones....I guess if I had more use for it I would contemplate getting one, but sometimes it just doesnt pay if you wont have a use for it in the long run. They charged me for 20 but when they finished it was more like 32 they ended up grinding below the surface. At that rate, it was more like $12.50 per stump...then I have less one thing to take care of...

Well, good luck with your decision....I am stumped on the subject. 
:furious: :furious: :furious: :furious: :furious:


----------



## Ingersoll444

well I have hundreds of smallish stumps. A little to big, to dig/pull, but realy to small to be worth moving a big michine to. I figure at less then $400, I can do them when I have a chance, and not be rushed at all.


----------



## slipshod

*Trial Run*



> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *well I have hundreds of smallish stumps. A little to big, to dig/pull, but realy to small to be worth moving a big michine to. I figure at less then $400, I can do them when I have a chance, and not be rushed at all. *


 Paul
Are you running this story up the flag pole to see if we buy it? Before you run this by the war department it needs refined. Tell her it is such a good buy that you can do your stumps and sell the grinder and get your money back when you are finished. I sometimes buy things just to have them or because you never know when you will need one.


----------



## bontai Joe

There is always the story that the attachment is so versatile that you can make back the money it costs with outside jobs, probably true with this!


----------

